# Higher Consciousness Or Brainwork



## onspjo (Sep 23, 2010)

Is there really a state one can achieve called higher consciousness or could it just be brainwork? Is it possible that a person on the way to higher consciousness is actually psyching out the brain to believe in something?  How do you differentiate between vision and hallucination?


----------



## dalbirk (Sep 23, 2010)

Even if there is not anything called higher conciousness , I may give you my example . I am married for last 18 years never had pre marital or extra marital affair . I went to Thailand twice ( pattaya ) never saw any shows or even any nude body in real . I have never drunk even a sip of beer , tobbacco or anything remotely intoxicating all my life . All due to the strength of my BELIEFS even if that is no higher conciousness , it has kept me grounded during all those wavering moments & I am always thankful to my Guru ( SGGS ) for that .


----------



## Amarpal (Sep 23, 2010)

Dear Khalsa Ji,

  Through this post, I share with you, my understanding of what ‘Higher Consciousness is?

  (i)                 Gurbani mentions about Dasham Dwar, it is said to be within human head – skull. We all know that it is the Brain there. In other words the Dashan Dwar, as I understand, is located in our brain.

  (ii)               In my posts I have been using the term ‘deeper layers of the brain’ to refer to the unspecified part of the brain, which in literature is sometimes called sub-conscious. It is hardware. In the text that follows I will use this term subconscious repeatedly for the deeper layers.

  (iii)             Science knows that all the inputs that the brain receives are recorded by it. The conscious part of the brain is selective, and thus remembers only a part of it; it is not able to recall all from the past memories.

  (iv)              It is also known to science that when certain point/areas of the brain are simulated by special probes the person is able to express very vividly what it had experience long back in time, in great details. The person just does not remember, but it relives and experiences the happenings again, in full, including colours, fragrance, sound, feelings etc. This is to say  that every thing is recorded in the brain in subconscious part which the conscious part of the brain is not able to access fully on its own.

  (v)                As I understand, this subconscious also contains all the information as to how we had lived our past lives. It is this subconscious which is responsible to give us certain natural pattern of behaviour even in at very early part of life. It is my very personal understanding that this part of the brain contains all about our mission for this earthly life and realisation of ‘The Sat’ whom we knew before being born in this world.

  (vi)              The gate or the link or the Dwar, between this part of the brain i.e. what I have been referring to as subconscious and conscious is deliberately gagged. (I will not dwell on why it is so in this post) before we are born.

  (vii)            The gag becomes tighter and tighter as the ego or the ‘I-ness’ or the Ahamkara becomes stronger and stronger. Ahamkara makes the person to live in accordance with the dictates of its conscious part of brain, which, in most of us is controlled by our worldly desires and vices, of course to varying degrees. It does not allow the 'inner voice' of the subconscious i.e. our inner self (‘The Sat’) - to reach the conscious part of the brain, which is needed to keep us on the correct path.

  (viii)          As I understand, it for this reason Guru Sahib has repeatedly asked us to dissolve our ego, i.e. Ahamkara (I-ness). Science now knows that when the person goes into deep meditation, the portion of the brain, which gives the person as sense of separateness from the rest i.e. a specific identity (I-ness or Ahamkara), goes to sleep. Thus the person, having lost its identity, does not distinguish its self from the rest and merges with the totality, which is nothing but ‘The Sat’. This as I understand is a state of ‘Samadhi’.

  (ix)              When the person dissolves its Ahamkara (I-ness) and its being becomes so, then even in the normal conscious state there is nothing to put a gag between the deeper layers of the brain i.e. subconscious part of the brain and its complimentary conscious part of the brain. The two parts then work in tandem and one becomes fully aware. This is, as I understand, the higher state of consciousness, which is the subject of discussion under this thread.

  (x)                This happening, as I understand, is referred to as opening of the ‘Dasham Dwar’ – a precursor to achieving ‘Higher Consciousness’. The purified functioning brain is an instrument to achieve this end

  With love and respect for all.

  Amarpal Singh
  Punjab, India


----------



## onspjo (Sep 23, 2010)

Respected Amarpal veerji,
 Today I understand why I ahankar should be dissolved and how you can see God/goodness/love in every being and everything around you and be one with it. You hear about it, try it but as long as 'I' stays, you can't truly feel that. I need to contemplate about the brain and conscious/subconscious association and let it sink in before I have any further questions on it.

Very beautifully explained. Please keep the good work going. 
May be that is the reason why guruji says that kundalini should not be forced open but will happen naturally when your are prepared/capable and rid of all vices.


----------



## findingmyway (Sep 23, 2010)

I am sure the feelings described in Anand Sahib are the higher consciousness


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Sep 23, 2010)

Some questions:

1.What is the need of " Higher consciousness"?
2.What is the measuring stick for this " Higher consciousness"?
3.How high is high enough?
4.What is the highest point? 
5. What does one get at the highest point?
OR
Should one be just human conscious?

Tejwant Singh


----------



## onspjo (Sep 23, 2010)

Some questions:

1.What is the need of " Higher consciousness"?
There is no need for Higher consciousness; it is the natural state. We have moved away from that state/being over the ages/lives. 
We all are working towards achieving something. Once that is obtained, another need arises. When that is achieved, we want more, and yet more. What one is working towards is infinite. There is only one infinite energy. So directly or indirectly, everybody is working towards higher consciousness.  

2.What is the measuring stick for this " Higher consciousness"?
3.How high is high enough?
4.What is the highest point?  Enlightenment ??
5. What does one get at the highest point?
OR
Should one be just human conscious? That would be up to you(the free will). Knowing yourself would be human consciousness(otherwise we are just animals).


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Sep 23, 2010)

onspjo said:


> Some questions:
> 
> onspjo ji,
> 
> ...


----------



## Amarpal (Sep 24, 2010)

Dear Khalsa Ji,

<FONT color=black><?"urn:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



</I>
 

Ans: It is a mile stone in one's journey to divinity; to become one with the creation; to become Jeewan Mukta. It is for an individual to decide if it wants to move in that direction; this free will 'The Sat' has given to each one of us. Guru Sahib has said that human birth is a chance to meet 'The Sat'.



Thus the need of higher consciousness depends on what the individual considers as its mission for this earthly life.



_2. What is the measuring stick for this " Higher consciousness"?_

_3. How high is high enough?_


Ans: as I understand, attaining higher consciousness is a discrete event; it is not a gradual process; it is a yes, no type of entity. Yardstick exists to measure analog parameter like, temperature, time, distance etc. Discrete events are there or not there. There is no yard stick to measure Higher Consciousness.



This event happened in the life of Siri Guru Nanak Dev Ji, when he said there is 'No hindu, no musalman'. It happened for Gautam the Buddha, when he was sitting under the tree in Bauddh Gaya. Gaining Higher Conscious is an event.



_5. What does one get at the highest point?_


Ans: One realises its true nature and move to proximity of its own source - 'The Sat'.



*Free will*: It is your independence to act the way you want; 'The Sat' will not interfere with your exercise of 'The Free Will'. We can even take our own life, 'The Sat' does not stop us.



With this I close this post



With love and respect for all.



Amarpal Singh
Punjab, India


----------



## findingmyway (Sep 24, 2010)

Dear Amarpal Ji,
As per my understanding, the 'Sat' is already inside us so we do not need to get closer but just to realise this and break down the barriers stopping us from feeling this. Whether this requires a higher consciousness or whether it just requires a change in behaviour is up for debate. Higher consciousness sounds great in theory but one thing bothers me-it seems to include an element of ego if you reach it as then 'you are above everyone else in your understanding'. How can this dichotomy be avoided?
Thanks,
Jasleen


----------



## Seeker9 (Sep 24, 2010)

findingmyway said:


> Dear Amarpal Ji,
> As per my understanding, the 'Sat' is already inside us so we do not need to get closer but just to realise this and break down the barriers stopping us from feeling this.



And when that happens how would we feel? How would we describe it?
Could some describe it as a state of Higher Consciousness? Or Enlightenment?
Are we all looking at the same thing from different viewpoints?

Personally Jasleen , I agree with your simple and straightforward summary and don't think there is much to be gained from deep analysis of the human brain..


----------



## ik-jivan (Sep 24, 2010)

Gurfateh ji,
I understand getting closer to The Sat to mean aligning your individual consciousness with The Sat reality consciousness.

We can run around gathering worldly knowledge, but Divine Knowledge and Wisdom gets deposited into the memory bank account. That’s the ‘event’, while gathering worldly knowledge is the ‘gradual process’ that Amarpal mentioned. Since you did nothing to gain the expansion of consciousness and you know it is direct from The Sat, ego is humbled and made to feel like a tiny speck of sand on the ocean floor . . . just one of so many billions just like it within the One that is All, Who is doing everything in Its play.

You just know that YOU didn’t make the discovery and most times it takes a lot of effort to explain these ideas to others, which just shows the idea is not your own. Yet, these ideas are real and integrate right into your core beliefs instantaneously. That’s the nature of truth from The Sat. You don’t think it, or labor over thoughts to attain it. It is direct knowledge, inspired, not thought, but observed with awe and amazement as it arrives.

A word about the Dasam Duar . . . when it opens you are physically, mentally, emotionally overwhelmed with Light and Love. The Gate opens to let in a flood of new knowledge, which resets your understanding of reality, so that you can receive more information through inspiration. As time goes on, you physically, mentally and emotionally adapt and evolve greater awareness and sensitivities. 

For instance, standing in the foyer at work, an exhaust fan on the roof of the building began making a deafeningly loud noise. I worried about the receptionist’s hearing so encouraged her to call maintenance. I could explain to him that the fan’s bearing were worn and misaligned, that it was about 4 feet diameter and could point to where it would be located on the roof. He investigated and confirmed that the size, location and problem were exact. I know nothing about exhaust fans and have never seen the roof of the building I work in. Is this magic? No. It’s enhanced awareness and sensitivities.


The Dasam Duar is the pineal gland, otherwise known as the Third Eye or Inner Eye, which is a vestigial organ at the centre of the brain. The Hindus mark the spot with a tilak or bindi.

There’s a lot of information in Gurbani about the Dasam Duar, Anhad Shabad and the Ambrosial Nectar. From Gurbani, we know that Nanak Dev ji, Guru Amar Daas Ji, Bhagat Kabeer Ji, Guru Arjan Dev Ji and Guru Raam Daas Ji had tricking Amrit and heard Anhad Shabad. I am very grateful that they shared this information so freely with the world.

Sat Sri Akal,
t


----------



## japjisahib04 (Sep 25, 2010)

dalbirk said:


> Even if there is not anything called higher conciousness , I may give you my example . I am married for last 18 years never had pre marital or extra marital affair . I went to Thailand twice ( pattaya ) never saw any shows or even any nude body in real . I have never drunk even a sip of beer , tobbacco or anything remotely intoxicating all my life . All due to the strength of my BELIEFS even if that is no higher conciousness , it has kept me grounded during all those wavering moments & I am always thankful to my Guru ( Sri Guru Granth Sahib ) for that .


One highly qualified doctor raised a question that sex is the need of the body and if we don't go for it, the system gets overflowed and people make themselves wet in their dream. This prompted me to ask him, is their really a storage system within us and if yes, where is it. And then why it does not get overflowed with eunuch. Similarly why one does not get sexually excited when he meets and or think of his sister, mother or sister in law etc. He had no answer. I again raised a question to him do our pancreas have storage system for insulin that sometime it gets flowed. He again had no answer. It is all the teaching at early stage and the belief that we naturally don't get attracted with close relatives and the thought process and nothing else. 
Best regards
Sahni Mohinder


----------



## Amarpal (Sep 28, 2010)

Jasleen Ji,

  Responding to your post part-wise, I share with you my understanding 


  ”As per my understanding, the 'Sat' is already inside us so we do not need to get closer but just to realise this and break down the barriers stopping us from feeling this.”

  ·         When we breathe, we inhale atmospheric air. This action of the beings does not amount to taking into their lungs the entire atmosphere; yet, the air in the atmosphere and in our lungs is same. 

·         Air, in this example, is analogues to ‘The Sat’ within us, which is not the totality of ‘The Sat’.

·         When we exhale the air from our lungs, it becomes one with the atmosphere.

·         In the same way when ‘The Sat’ within us leaves our bodies, it become one with ‘The Sat’, this is totality.

·         The process of dissolving the barrier between us and ‘The Sat’ is what is termed as coming closer to ‘The Sat’. The barrier is ‘I’, the ego i.e. Ahamkara.

  “Whether this requires a higher consciousness or whether it just requires a change in behaviour is up for debate.”

  ·         To me behaviour is not at input end of the process, it is at the output side of the system. Behaviour is a consequence if the system response to the specific input received by it. Behaviour is a dependent variable; it is an outcome; it is not an independent variable, it is not a forcing function that drives the system to a specific state, which we refer to as behaviour.

  ·         Only by changing the system (our functioning brain) we can remain is desirable state (divine bliss) irrespective of the inputs (temptations) that arrive at its input.

  ·         The change in system is caused by higher consciousness; which drastically alters the functioning of our brain.

  “Higher consciousness sounds great in theory but one thing bothers me-it seems to include an element of ego if you reach it as then 'you are above everyone else in your understanding'. How can this dichotomy be avoided?”

  ·         I agree that the term higher consciousness has an element of expression of ego. You and I use this term in discussion to convey the notion that there is something beyond consciousness.

·         As I understand, that when one reaches the state of ‘High Consciousness’ the person finds that she/he has not achieved any thing beyond the ordinary; this ‘higher consciousness’ was all the time within the person; it only got revealed to the person; it is present in every person.

·         As a consequence of this state of consciousness, humility downs on the person and its being becomes what Guru Sahib has called ‘Nirmal’ and ‘Puneet’. There is no ego left in the person.
  I respect your understanding.

  With love and respect for all.

  Amarpal Singh


----------



## prakash.s.bagga (Jan 13, 2011)

HIGHERCONSCIOUSNESS OR BRAINWORK

Consciousness is a very relative term. There are as many consciousness as anyone can think.And there is a DIVINE CONSCIOUSNESS which is very different from other consciouness which can be thought of.
This Divine consciousness is vast and infinite.We all are trying to know about this consciousness only.Different  philosophies give different views about this consciousness only.
This Divine consciousness can not be measured since it is infinite and we are closely associated with this Divine consciousness frm within.We are unable to realise the presence of this consciousness because of ignorance that has been reffered as HAOMMAE in Gurbaani.
The provides us complete knowledge of this DIVINE CONSCIOUSNESS in terms of DIVINE WORDS so that we are able to make our union with this consciousness and enjoy the bliss of this.
We have to understand this from Gurbaani.as Gurbaani tells us clearly
JO BRAHMANDE SOI PINDAE,JO KHOJAE SO PAAWAE

Prakash.S.Bagga


----------



## jasi (Jan 14, 2011)

SS AKAL JI.

 Amarpal Singh Ji.

 Thanks and many thanks to share your precious self experiences and  explanations of our brain's different functions and to reach deep layers of subconscious from conscious level of  mind which is gagged by (I.ness) and Ahankar to higher awareness by Nam Japna in deep  SAMADI ..

 Very well explained the steps to go to the deep Samadhi to the extent where (I.ness) goes to sleep. 

 If the person who experiences this awareness and is able to sustain it permanently becomes a awaken one.

 Thus one can call this process to level of  higher consciousness.

Then all human beings regardless of any origin ,genders,cast system becomes a creations of One Creator and free us from all wordily KAM ,KARODH,GREED,FALSE PRIDE,FALSE ATTACHMENT.

 The whole matter is NAM JAPNA which helps one to reach to such climax of self awareness.

 Thanks again to be member of this forum and more to learn from your  deep thoughts we pray that let Sat Guru let you share more of your very  factual philosophy.

 jaspi.



Amarpal said:


> Dear Khalsa Ji,
> 
> Through this post, I share with you, my understanding of what ‘Higher Consciousness is?
> 
> ...


----------



## daljit singh bhullar (Sep 30, 2011)

Sorry for beginning in, non-conventional way.If you are searching for a categorical statement or a measuring yardstick for, "Higher Consciousness," there could be none, as it is not part of an experiment, physical, mental or relating to the brain.If one could measure it or encompass it, that man is certainly someone near to the status/approach of the Almighty.Same for the highest point of enlightenment.When the highest point is non describable as it is beyond the full comprehension, how can one quantify it or define it?Now for the first point--later.


----------



## daljit singh bhullar (Sep 30, 2011)

I thank your-self for giving me an opportunity to participate and share some of my line of thinking process.Brain does its work as it perceives through its sensory organs and record the message in sub-conscious or conscious as the various aspects/points of experinces in the brains get opened up for messages as it encounters the perceived reality in this Mayanagri.Mind is the spoiler from which we have to protect ourselves by directing it to behave as per the divine message of the Wahe Guru.The brain has a separate part for messages for our perceptions of the Wahe Guru.The messages gets refined as our experiences gets wider with true application of the Wahe Guru's messages in our life as we get interact/interaction with others in real life, and the transformation of our thought process begins.That is why we seek the company of the like minded or more enlightened to understand and clarify some of our views or perceptions.When these messages get juxtaposed, with the true message, we start getting new approach for the same message every time.This new beginning every time widens our approach & reality of the Wahe Guru.As this reality grows with our real life practices for translation; for others it appears as something extraordinary being received by them.For the giver of view point it is nothing more than ordinary.Extraordinary for others perception being not that much opened.But the end point is always further away, which has been described as Dasam Dwar.


----------



## prakash.s.bagga (Sep 30, 2011)

We can know from Gurbani that the whole conscienceness is emanating from a Single Source and that Single Source is refered as PRABH(u).Dasam Dwar is the reference for a Gate Way thru which it becomes possible for any one to get connected with vast infinite and limitless outer consciousness.
Prakash.S.Bagga


----------



## prakash.s.bagga (Sep 30, 2011)

From the message of Daljeet Singh Bhullar ji I learn that the highest point is non describable and can not be comprehended.
I think this is what we have been given to learn for the past so many years and we have accepted this.
Careful perusal of Gurbani tells us that there is complete and comprehensive  knowledge of the highestr point which is fully described in terms of specific Naam .We are failing to recognise this fact of Gurbani.
Secondly we have never tried to understand Gurbani with some Single reference.As a matter of fact no one is considering that there can be some single reference to get start the understanding of Gurbani.
My personal view is that our 10th Nanak Guru Gobind Singh ji hinted us a very Single reference which is given in a quote as
"Jo Prabh Ko Mil Bo Chahe Khoj Sabad Main Lehe"
Clearly we are required to search for Prabh from within Gurbani.The day we shall do this we shall start     understanding what we have been missing so far.
Prakash.S.Bagga


----------



## Chinu (Oct 29, 2011)

onspjo said:


> Is there really a state one can achieve called higher consciousness or could it just be brainwork? Is it possible that a person on the way to higher consciousness is actually psyching out the brain to believe in something?


No.


> How do you differentiate between vision and hallucination?


Life is like a vediogame with endless stages one after the another, with no ends, If there's any end -- that is just stop playing the game itself.
And we are very busy in playing and thinking that the end of this game is after the last stage or something like that -- truely which is not.

The end is: Just Stop Playing The Game.

"True Spiritual Visions" or "If we are on the way to higher consciousness" is something like we are getting the "visions" of "Stopping the Game", but... since ages we are playing this long game of life, we are unable to realize this most of times because we are in a long long habit.

"Hallucination" is something like; we are thinking about the end of this game -- in the game itself, or we think that the end is something like the game, or the end is something what is after the last stage of the game -- truely which is not.

Chinu.


----------



## Ambarsaria (Oct 30, 2011)

Chinu said:


> No.
> 
> "True Spiritual Visions" or "If we are on the way to higher consciousness" is something like we are getting the "visions" of "Stopping the Game", but... since ages we are playing this long game of life, we are unable to realize this most of times because we are in a long long habit.


Chinu ji I don't understand the above if you can elaborate please.

Just to indicate what I consider "higher consciousness".  It is that I would get to know my true place and role in the creation that surrounds us.  That I will have the ability to use such knowledge to live in consonance with all including self.  Creation being near and far in the whole universe.  There is relative in-finiteness involved so I don't set an objective to achieve complete and perfect "higher consciousness" as there will be no way of knowing either as it may turn out to be as simple as an equation of time, energy and matter like E=mc<sup>2</sup>  .

Any comments.

Sat Sri Akal.


----------



## Chinu (Oct 31, 2011)

Ambarsaria said:


> Chinu ji I don't understand the above if you can elaborate please.


@ Op... Just trying to make out the difference between higher consciousness and brainwork through this wordly example. 0


> just to indicate what I consider "higher consciousness". It is that I would get to know my true place and role in the creation that surrounds us. That I will have the ability to use such knowledge to live in consonance with all including self.


Yes 0


> Creation being near and far in the whole universe.There is relative in-finiteness involved so I don't set an objective to achieve complete and perfect "higher consciousness" as there will be no way of knowing either as it may turn out to be as simple as an equation of time, energy and matter like E=mc<SUP>2</SUP> .


When i said -- it is so simple ? 0

Chinu.


----------

